# YARIS SPORTS Trend Micro Baitboat Futterboot YARIS SPORTS Trend Micro Baitboat Futter



## am-angelsport (6. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot



*YARIS SPORTS *  
*Trend* 
*Micro Baitboat
* 
*Futterboot*

*nur 299,99 €*

Die  neuste Generation Baitboote! Enormer Reichweite, extremen Akkupower -  langen Fahrzeiten und super Handling! Eines der zur Zeit besten  Futterboote auf dem Markt

 Das Micro Baitboat wartet mit Ausstattungsmerkmalen auf, die sonst nur  bei mindest doppelt so teuren Baitbooten auf dem Markt zu finden sind. 
Dank  den kompakten Abmessungen von 48cm x 30cm x 18cm passt das Micro  Baitboat in so gut wie jeden Rucksack oder Carryall. Die lange  Futterluke mit 8cm Höhe, 25cm Länge und 8cm Breite ermöglicht das  Ausbringen von bis zu 1 KG Futter. Ein Verkannten der Baits ist durch  die breite Öffnung ausgeschlossen. Auch große Futterbälle oder  Köderfischmontagen können problemlos transportiert werden. Des Weiteren  haben Sie die Möglichkeit, ein Rig in die serienmäßig verbaute  Releasekupplung einzuhängen und diese dann separat per Fernbedienung ins  Wasser freizugeben.

 Neben dem separaten Öffnen der Futterluke  und Releasekupplung kann über die 40MHz 4 Kanal- Fernbedienung die  gesamte Lichtanlage, bestehend aus 2 FrontLEDs, 2 RückLEDs und analoger  Akkustandsanzeige  ein und aus geschaltet werden. 
Das Öffnen der Luke oder der Releasekupplung wird durch eine weitere LED durch Blinken auf der Rückseite des Bootes bestätigt.

 Die Schiffsschrauben sind vollständig im Gehäuse eingelassen und durch  abnehmbare Krautschutzkappen geschützt. So können Sie ohne weiteres über  Kraut, Seerosen oder über die eigene Schnur fahren.

 Präzise Technik
 Die Futterluke wird durch 2 starke Dauermagnete geschlossen gehalten.  Bei der Öffnung durch die Fernbedienung wird für kurze Zeit die  Magnetkraft ausgesetzt und die entsprechende Luke öffnet sich. Nur in  dieser einen Sekunde verbraucht das Magnetsystem Strom. Nach dem  gleichen Prinzip funktioniert auch die Releasekupplung zum Freilassen  des Rigs. Das Shuttle wird mit 2 Blei-Gel Akkus betrieben, die eine  Fahrtzeit von rund 1,5 Stunden ermöglichen. Durch den externen  Ladeeingang können die Akkus direkt im Boot geladen werden. Unser  optionales Autoladegerät ermöglicht Ihnen auch am Wasser die  Fernbedienung und das Boot über die Autobatterie zu laden.
TOP System
 Sollte das Boot außerhalb der Reichweite der Fernbedienung kommen,  springt das Fail-Free System ein. Das Boot fährt nun nicht einfach  weiter gerade aus, sondern es dreht ab, bis es wieder durch die  Fernbedienung steuerbar ist.
GPS- und Echolotvorbereitung
 In der rechten Schwimmkammer befindet sich eine Vorbereitung für unsere  speziell angepassten Funkecholote. Ein günstiges Nachrüst-Echolot wird  ab Mitte 2011 verfügbar sein, dass Sie einfach selber nachrüsten können.  


TOP Eigenschaften: ​ # Reichweite: 500m (abhängig von Störfaktoren der Umgebung)​ * LED`s für Entladung ​ * LED`s für Hakenkupplung ​  * Wird komplett mit Fernbedienung​  Akkus und Tasche geliefert ​ # keine Metallteile für Funktionsklappen = kein verschleiss oder verotten
 # Katamaran Design
 # CE-ROHS-FCC Erlaubnis
 # Krautschutz
 # Propeller-Schutz​    Lieferumfang:
 Micro Baitboat
 40MHZ Fernbedienung,
 Schraub- und Klappbare Bootsantenne (23cm)
 Ladegeräte für Bootsakkus und Fernbedienung
 Kostenlose Tragetasche
 Gewährleistung: 2 Jahre
​ 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-micro-baitboat-futterboot-bait-boat-neuheit/






​http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-micro-baitboat-futterboot-bait-boat-neuheit/

 bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

